# Hotel California



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a thought…

Bat says Egypt is like the lyrics: you can check out anytime but you can never leave. 

I have found that this is very true for many of us who got a transfer within the company our husband works for, and somehow our requests for a transfer out of here gets further and further delayed. Hence, looks like we are trapped here for longer than intended, with little choices and just waiting for some good news. 

I imagine that in Cairo, being it a rather unpopular destination for foreig workers, it is not easy to find replacements and companies try to keep any good staff they manage to get here for as longs as possible. 

“You can check out any time but you can never leave” holds particularly true for us and many others that I have met here. 

If you have been offered a transfer to Cairo, for a couple of years, be aware that it may drag a little longer. 

Just so you are prepared.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Just a thought…
> 
> Bat says Egypt is like the lyrics: you can check out anytime but you can never leave.
> 
> ...




Lol this is exactly what had happened to me over the years.

I was promised a transfer to America when a position became available and that position became available whilst I was on holiday and they had to fill it quickly.. yeah right.
I was then told that I would have the next job going in Paris... then America again, then Rome... then it was huge salary increases to appease me.. heck I even said I would go to Jeddah!! 
My boss told me I like your face in Cairo.. you can cope very well there.
I am back until they find my replacement... and to be honest I do my job but I put nothing extra in now.. my drivers are going crazy because I use them all the time whereas before I would get them to drop me and get a taxi home.. I am out on Tuesday night for the first time in years they will have to take me, wait and bring me home.. they all have others jobs that they think I dont know about but hey driving for me is their first job and they can like it or lump it.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol this is exactly what had happened to me over the years.
> 
> I was promised a transfer to America when a position became available and that position became available whilst I was on holiday and they had to fill it quickly.. yeah right.
> I was then told that I would have the next job going in Paris... then America again, then Rome... then it was huge salary increases to appease me.. heck I even said I would go to Jeddah!!
> ...


Yes exactly right, so you put on a brave face and let things slide or become a bit harder, and as you said if someones first job is you then there's no leeway . And from the care free, somewhat decent person we were when we came we begin to turn like many Egyptian woman , stone faced so our feelings are masked. Really then it's time to go sad but true.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay, repeat after me 

It's sunny, it's a place with 7 thousand years of history, people are friendly, should I keep going? 

And for the Brits! Just think of your fellow Brits and how hateful they think snow is, how dark and depressing the weather is back there all the BLOODY time 

And NO! I added this post to help, not to be banned


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Okay, repeat after me
> 
> It's sunny, it's a place with 7 thousand years of history, people are friendly, should I keep going?
> 
> ...




that is not what we are talking about.
hey their is history every where.. people are friendly in the uk, Spain is sunny 
I love snow

the truth is if you come here through work and do a good job and tend to manage the company is reluctant to move you because they find it hard to get people to come or even stay any length of time

You should maybe read what you have written and sell Egypt to yourself


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> that is not what we are talking about.
> hey their is history every where.. people are friendly in the uk, Spain is sunny
> I love snow
> 
> ...


I read what it was about 

Don't think anyone would be THAT annoyed about their companies keeping them for longer than they initially hired them for if they didn't LOVE the place THAT much 

Selling that stuff to myself? LOL! Let's see, I HATE it when it's sunny, I never visited the Pyramids or any other ruins of the Pharos, never even been curious about it, and I hate how friendly some people try to be just to suck more money out of me, and I'm not even a foreigner, so no thanks?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> I read what it was about
> 
> Don't think anyone would be THAT annoyed about their companies keeping them for longer than they initially hired them for if they didn't LOVE the place THAT much
> 
> Selling that stuff to myself? LOL! Let's see, I HATE it when it's sunny, I never visited the Pyramids or any other ruins of the Pharos, never even been curious about it, and I hate how friendly some people try to be just to suck more money out of me, and I'm not even a foreigner, so no thanks?




lol you do make me smile :clap2:


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

I got here through my husbands job, they promised him that I would be 'snapped up' once I arrived. It took me 10 minutes on here to find out that would not be the case and I was right. There was no job for me and there never was. I have also come to realise that my husband is in the job he is because of the difficulty of finding staff to stay here. He is coping but the position is out of his depth really. He is still naive enough to think that the company may transfer him to a more suitable position, I havent the heart to shatter his illusion.
For now I am content here, people are friendly and welcoming but I have the luxury of knowing I can go home whenever I choose to. There is still the small niggle that we may have been conned from the beginning. Once he agreed to go to a dangerous country that offer was quickly replaced with this 'more suitable' job, which it clearly isnt. I suspect the original job never existed at all.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol you do make me smile :clap2:


Thank you! Finally! That was the whole bloody point of my first post! To make you people laugh and stop feeling THAT bad about being stuck in here!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

We have an end of March check out ....  arty: :wave:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Thank you! Finally! That was the whole bloody point of my first post! To make you people laugh and stop feeling THAT bad about being stuck in here!




Sorry I am rather slow today.. in fact when I read your original post I wondered if someone had logged in and used your account ... I should have re read it but of course like most people on here I multitask when on the computer.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol this is exactly what had happened to me over the years.
> 
> I was promised a transfer to America when a position became available and that position became available whilst I was on holiday and they had to fill it quickly.. yeah right.
> I was then told that I would have the next job going in Paris... then America again, then Rome... then it was huge salary increases to appease me.. heck I even said I would go to Jeddah!!
> My boss told me I like your face in Cairo.. you can cope very well there.


Oh no...Bat, Maiden...Maybe the years will pass and we will still be here trying to find our way out! It is such a heart break when you have the illusion of being transferred to some other wonderful place and then somehow the plans fall apart.. 

DeadGuy, you made me laugh too, and I should add: "It's such a Lovely Place, such a Lovely Place" la la la

NZ Cowboy...hahahah, my Check out date was sometime last year.... Are you returning to NZ? Hopefully you get to check out And to leave...

Greene, oh no...sorry it's turning pear shape for your husband somehow. For us it's not a question of being conned or anything like that, my husband has been with this company for a decade in different locations, and he is quite happy with them... It's just that our time is up here and it's time they transfer him somewhere else and so far it is just being delayed and delayed for ever....


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Oh no...Bat, Maiden...Maybe the years will pass and we will still be here trying to find our way out! It is such a heart break when you have the illusion of being transferred to some other wonderful place and then somehow the plans fall apart..
> 
> DeadGuy, you made me laugh too, and I should add: "It's such a Lovely Place, such a Lovely Place" la la la
> 
> ...


Yes many people are offered jobs on the backs of there partners , but then the backtracking begins regarding pay conditions etc etc, and afraid many give up waiting for the elusive transfere and just quit. I choose to be here and I choose to stay here with all it's difficulties , but I don't wear rose glasses, and you can't go on ignoring the elephant in the middle of the room , it takes up to much space. 
So when I read posts saying how great life is how cheap how safe etc etc,I shake my head.if life is that good why are there queues at us and European embassies people desperate to get out. But am also happy for Egyptians who do leave .the money in the end is not enough.


----------

